# SBE II Mods



## THRASH (Mar 9, 2005)

I was intrigued by the article I found below on shotgun modding for waterfowlers. What is everyones opinion on lengthening your factory forcing cone, barrel porting, trigger work, and cryogenic treatment?? I have a Benelli SBE II. I like it, but am interested in learning about and finding out if anything described in the article would be advantageous for duck and goose hunting. Read the article in the link. Definitely a good read......Post Up!

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/customiz ... hotgun.php


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

A lot of competitive shooters do these mods. It would definatly be a good idea if you have the means to get some of these done. Forcing cone should be a really cheap and effective mod, as well as barrel porting. Good article :beer:


----------

